# The italian radar



## italianBBlover

I will post here the performances of the italian best italian youngs for this 2005-2006 season

The guys

PF Angelo Gigli 1983,209cm (Reggio Emilia, A1)
Sf-PF Stefano Mancinelli 1983, 203cm (Fortitudo Bologna, A1)
PG-SG Marco Belinelli 1986, 198cm (Fortitudo Bologna, A1)
SF-PF Andrea Bargnani 1985, 212cm (Benetton Treviso, A1)
SF Luigi DaTome 1987, 202cm (MpS Siena, A1)
SG-SF Danilo Gallinari 1988, 205cm (Pavia, Lega2)

A surprise may be the 220 cm dude of Benetton Treviso Gino Cuccarolo (1987), but he's still a (growing) project.


Lega2 started this last week-end

Danilo Gallinari played *28* minutes (starting) with *21* points, *3* rebounds, *1* block, *1* steal, *1* assist








courtesy pallacanestropavia.it



The A1 season will start this next week-end, but this evening there is the Italian Supercup game between Fortitudo Bologna and Benetton Treviso at the Land Rover arena of Bologna (Mancinelli, Belinelli and Bargnani playing).


----------



## alex

ohh! come stai? Senti, quale di questi giocatori sará il piú forte nell'NBA? nbadraft.net dice che il piú promettente é Bagnani, ma loro sbagliano spesso. Non so, tu che gli hai visti giocare, forse potresti essere una fonte piú affidabile. E, dato che sto a Roma quest'anno, io e degli amici mie andremo alla partita Roma-Reggio Emilio per vedere a prima mano Angelo Gigli, ti diró come é andata. Vabbe, mo bisogna studiare . . . un compito in classe di Latino . . . grrrr


----------



## italianBBlover

alex said:


> ohh! come stai? Senti, quale di questi giocatori sará il piú forte nell'NBA? nbadraft.net dice che il piú promettente é Bagnani, ma loro sbagliano spesso. Non so, tu che gli hai visti giocare, forse potresti essere una fonte piú affidabile. E, dato che sto a Roma quest'anno, io e degli amici mie andremo alla partita Roma-Reggio Emilio per vedere a prima mano Angelo Gigli, ti diró come é andata. Vabbe, mo bisogna studiare . . . un compito in classe di Latino . . . grrrr


Hi Alex

Well, the guys that can become NBA "stars" are for sure Bargnani e Gallinari for various reasons.

Belinelli, Mancinelli, DaTome and Gigli can become very good role players or even with chances of starting 5 in some NBA team (above all Belinelli and maybe Da Tome).

Gretz and good time in Rome, this year the Lottomatica arena will be full and hot !


----------



## italianBBlover

So Bologna won the cup after *84-75*

-Marco Belinelli played *32* minutes (starting5) and scored *18* points with 5/7 from 2 (1 dunk) , 2/6 from 3, 2/3 free throws, *2* rebounds, *3* steals, *1* turnover, *2* assist.
He won the MVP award









-Stefano Mancinelli played *6* minutes but then he had _a minor injury and he didn't come back on the court_; he scored *3* points with 1/2 from 2, 0/0 from 3, 1/2 free throws, *2* rebounds, *1* steal, *0* turnover, *0* assist.

-Andrea Bargnani played *21* minutes and scored *12* points with 3/3 from 2 (1 dunk) , 0/2 from 3, 6/8 free throws, *5* rebounds, *1* block, *1* steals, *3* turnover, *0* assist.


----------



## Schizogenius

I like that Mancinelli guy...

He could be a great defender in the NBA. He gave Dirk a really hard time in Eurobasket 2005, when Italy defeated Germany.

He is a great athlete. If he can improve his offense just a little bit, he'll be a serviceable NBA player.


----------



## alex

thanks, and I'd say the same, but you're a dirty northerner . . .








and yeah, I heard that Roma has quite a team this year, and should compete for a title, should be nice to follow.


I saw him play just a couple times, but I also liked what I saw. He's a terrific athlete and a very smart basketball player. His problem is that he's a 6'8"-6'9" powerforward on offense without much of a post game, so uhhh, yeah, that's a pretty big problem. If he could develope at least decent small forward skills, then he will definately become a defensive contributor. While he's a great athlete, his arms are so friggin short, he looks like a t-rex. Long arms greatly help when playing defense, but I think he'll become a very good defender in the NBA anyhow .


----------



## italianBBlover

alex said:


> thanks, and I'd say the same, but you're a dirty northerner . . .


Terom


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo Bologna Vs. Vertical Vision Cantù
-Marco Belinelli played *27* minutes (starting5) and scored *11* points with 4/6 from 2 (1 dunk) , 1/4 from 3, *2* rebounds, *2* steals, *1* turnover, *3* assist.

-Stefano Mancinelli didn't play because of the light injury


Lottomatica Rome Vs. Bipop Reggio Emilia
-Angelo Gigli played *18* minutes (starting5) and scored *4* points with 2/2 from 2 (2 dunks) , 0/1 from 3, 0/2 free throws, *4* rebounds, *1* steal, *1* turnover.

Capo D'Orlando Vs. MpS Siena
-Luigi DaTome played *24* and scored *9* points with 2/5 from 2 (1 dunk) , 1/3 from 3, 2/2 free throws, *1* rebound, *1* block, *0* turnover.

Reggio Calabria Vs. Benetton Treviso
-Andrea Bargnani played *14* minutes and scored *9* points with 3/4 from 2 (2 dunks) , 1/3 from 3, *5* rebounds, *2* turnovers.

Jesi Vs. Pavia
-Danilo Gallinari played *27* minutes (starting5) and scored *19* points with 1/1 from 2 (1 dunk) , 5/7 from 3, 2/2 free throws, *1* rebound, *1* steal, *1* turnover, *1* block.


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Reggio Calabria Vs. Benetton Treviso
> -Andrea Bargnani played *14* minutes and scored *9* points with 3/4 from 2 (2 dunks) , 1/3 from 3, *5* rebounds, *2* turnovers.


David Blatt doesn't seem the coach i thought about youngers... Bargnani is the best Benetton Treviso big man and was the better player in the last 2 games but he received only 21' and 14' of PT... why???  



> Jesi Vs. Pavia
> -Danilo Gallinari played *27* minutes (starting5) and scored *19* points with 1/1 from 2 (1 dunk) , 5/7 from 3, 2/2 free throws, *1* rebound, *1* steal, *1* turnover, *1* block.


This guy can shoot very well from 3 (11/15 in 2 games!) but he should do also something else in offense and grab some more rebounds (plays like a guard but he's 6-9)... but he has TALENT. :clap:


----------



## KristianH

Don`t get too excited about Gallinari, he is not a great athlete and this may limit his NBA potential a bit. On the other side Bargnani is just great prospect, better then Splitter in my opinion.


----------



## italianBBlover

KristianH said:


> Don`t get too excited about Gallinari, he is not a great athlete and this may limit his NBA potential a bit. On the other side Bargnani is just great prospect, better then Splitter in my opinion.


I must still see "live" or on TV Gallinari play, but from what I heard, his athleticism is pretty good; he's a 205cm guard, damn


----------



## Toxicity

KristianH said:


> Don`t get too excited about Gallinari, he is not a great athlete and this may limit his NBA potential a bit.


He's not a great athlete if you think he plays SG... but if you think he's 6-9 (and could add another inch) his athleticism is good. Just for example, Peja Stojakovic is not a better athlete than Gallinari...

I've seen him many times, has a good first step but probably lacks a bit of explosiveness and can't play SG at NBA level... he's rather a SF from what i've seen.



> On the other side Bargnani is just great prospect, better then Splitter in my opinion.


Yeah, of course! Splitter is not bad but Bargnani has the potential to become a faster Nowitzki... :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening Serie A1 played the 2nd day games

Sharks Roseto Vs. Fortitudo Bologna
-Marco Belinelli played *30* minutes (starting5) and scored *10* points with 2/5 from 2, 2/4 from 3, *2* rebounds, *0* turnover, *1* assist.

-Stefano Mancinelli didn't play because of the light injury

Bipop Reggio Emilia Vs. Navigo Teramo
-Angelo Gigli played *28* minutes (starting5) and scored *12* points with 3/4 from 2 (1 dunk) , 2/3 from 3, *5* rebounds, *1* block, *0* turnover.

MpS Siena Vs. Angelico Biella
-Luigi DaTome played *32* minutes (starting5) and scored *17* points with 5/6 from 2 (1 dunk) , 2/5 from 3, 1/2 free throws, *3* rebounds, *3* turnover, *3* steals, *3* assist.

Benetton Treviso Vs. Air Avellino
-Andrea Bargnani played *10* minutes and scored *1* point with 0/2 from 3, *3* rebounds, *2* blocks, *0* turnovers.

---------------

Another great game by 1987 Luigi DaTome, while Andrea Bargnani is still having problems ... only 10 minutes ...


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> while Andrea Bargnani is still having problems ... only 10 minutes ...


David Blatt is a poor coach... he doesn't understand there's too difference between Bargnani and other big men in terms of talent! Marcus Goree is playing TOO minutes even if he's nothing special... but he's US-born like the coach... :tongue:


----------



## italianBBlover

Toxicity said:


> David Blatt is a poor coach... he doesn't understand there's too difference between Bargnani and other big men in terms of talent! Marcus Goree is playing TOO minutes even if he's nothing special... but he's US-born like the coach... :tongue:


Yea, I can't understand why Blatt gives so few minutes to Andrea ! even if I like Goree.

Damn, try Bargnani as SF or C !


----------



## italianBBlover

Jeeeeez, few minutes ago Danilo Gallinari posted 10 points, 8 rebounds, 7 steals, 2 blocks, 1 assist e ZERO turnovers in 35 minutes .... the guy is 17 years old ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Whirlpools Varese Vs. Fortitudo Bologna
-Marco Belinelli played *28* minutes (starting5) and scored *6* points with 1/1 from 2 (1 dunk), 1/6 from 3, 1/2 free throws, *3* rebounds, *6* turnovers, *1* steal, *1* assist.

-Stefano Mancinelli played *4* minutes and scored *2* points with 1/1 from 2 (1 dunk), 0/1 from 3, *0* rebounds, *0* turnovers, *1* steal, *1* assist.

Carpisa Naples Vs. Bipop Reggio Emilia
-Angelo Gigli played *35* minutes (starting5) and scored *11* points with 3/3 from 2 (1 dunk) , 1/3 from 3, *9* rebounds, *1[7b] block, 3 steals , 2 turnovers, 1 assist.

MpS Siena Vs. Air Avellino
-Luigi DaTome played 22 minutes (starting5) and scored 10 points with 1/2 from 2 (1 dunk) , 2/4 from 3, 2/2 free throws, 3 rebounds, 2 turnover, 3 steals, 1 assist.

Benetton Treviso Vs. Angelico Biella
-Andrea Bargnani played 21 minutes and scored 12 points with 3/6 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/4 from 3, 8 rebounds, 1 block, 4 turnovers, 1 steal.


Edimes Pavia Vs. A.C. Imola (Lega2)
Danilo Gallinari played 35 minutes and scored 10 points with 2/3 from 2, 1/7 from 3, 8 rebounds, 2 blocks, 0 turnovers, 7 steals, 1 assist.

---------------

:clap:*


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo Bologna Vs. Livorno
-Marco Belinelli played *27* minutes (starting5) and scored *9* points with 0/3 from 2, 3/6 from 3, *2* rebounds, *2* turnovers, *0* steal, *0* assist.

-Stefano Mancinelli played *19* minutes (starting5) and scored *9* points with 3/6 from 2 (1 dunk), 0/2 from 3, 3/5 free throws, *3* rebounds, *1* turnover, *1* steal, *3* assist.

Reggio Calabria Vs. MpS Siena
-Luigi DaTome played *26* minutes and scored *11* points with 4/5 from 2 (1 dunk), 1/3 from 3, *3* rebounds, *0* turnovers, *0* steals, *1* assist.

---------------

The DaTome's dunk was an amazing highlight tap-in dunk :raised_ey


----------



## italianBBlover

Udine Vs. Reggio Emilia
-Angelo Gigli played *39* minutes (starting 5) and scored *9* points with 1/2 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/4 from 3, 1/2 free throws, *7* rebounds, *2* blocks, *1* turnover, *1* steal, *1* assist.

Teramo Vs. Treviso
-Andrea Bargnani played *19* minutes and scored *17* points with 5/5 from 2 (1 dunk), 1/3 from 3, *6* rebounds, *1* block, *3* turnovers, *0* steals, *0* assist.


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani !!!!!!

25 points in 27 minutes Vs. Rome few minutes ago .................


----------



## sheefo13

Didn't Mancenelli and Gigli go undrafted this past draft though? Are they just going to sign with a team next summer or something then? I have been a fan of Stefano Mancinelli (sp?) and Angelo Gigli... I would love it if you kept me updated with these guys!


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 5th

Carpisa Naples Vs. Fortitudo Bologna
-Marco Belinelli played *31* minutes (starting5) and scored *10* points with 3/7 from 2, 1/4 from 3, 1/2 free throws, *0* rebounds, *1* turnover, *2* stealw, *0* assist.

-Stefano Mancinelli didn't play..

Bipop Reggio Emilia Vs. Angelico Biella
-Angelo Gigli played *25* minutes (starting5) and scored *14* points with 4/5 from 2 (1 dunk) , 1/1 from 3, *4* rebounds, *2* blocks, *1* steal , *2* turnovers, *1* assist.

MpS Siena Vs. Snaidero Udine
-Luigi DaTome played *15* minutes and scored *5* points with 1/2 from 2 (1 reverse-dunk) , 1/3 from 3, *0* rebounds, *1* block, *1* turnover, *2* steals.

Benetton Treviso Vs. Lottomatica Rome
-Andrea Bargnani played *27* minutes and scored *25* points with 6/7 from 2 (1 dunk), 4/4 from 3, *3* rebounds, *1* block, *2* turnovers, *3* steals.


Herons Novara Vs. Edimes Pavia 
Danilo Gallinari played *25* minutes (starting 5) and scored *15* points with 2/4 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/3 from 3, 5/7 free throws, *2* rebounds, *1* block, *3* turnovers, *2* steals, *1* assist.


----------



## italianBBlover

sheefo13 said:


> Didn't Mancenelli and Gigli go undrafted this past draft though? Are they just going to sign with a team next summer or something then? I have been a fan of Stefano Mancinelli (sp?) and Angelo Gigli... I would love it if you kept me updated with these guys!


Hi Sheefo

Yea, the go undraftet with big surprise.

Gigli has changes to sign with a team the next summer (end of the buy-out), while Mancinelli will probably stay in Bologna still for a couple of years.

For the update just read above


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Figured this was the place but I expect to hear Bargnini name called as the first pick in the next draft. Gay never impressed me and that would leave it between him and Sergio, and you draft size over a PG anyday.


----------



## sheefo13

Okay thanks man. I think Gigli could use a year or two over there. What are your thought on him? And what are your thoughts on Mancinelli? I was super surprised when they both went undrafted... I was really hoping the Wolves would've taken one of them.


----------



## italianBBlover

sheefo13 said:


> Okay thanks man. I think Gigli could use a year or two over there. What are your thought on him? And what are your thoughts on Mancinelli? I was super surprised when they both went undrafted... I was really hoping the Wolves would've taken one of them.


Angelo Gigli Vs Reggio Calabria -> *19* points with 9/13 from 2 (3 dunks), 0/2 from 3, *11* rebounds, *3* blocks, *6* steals, *2* assist 

val. index 35 :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

Today Stefano Mancinelli 15 points and 12 rebounds Vs Reggio Emilia

Angelo Gigli 12 points and 4 rebounds

Bargnani 4 points and 2 blocks in 10 minutes

Da Tome 7 points and 7 rebounds in 18 minutes

Gallinari will play in few minutes (8:30pm)

To follow this Cinciarini kid in the 2nd division: he's averaging 24.4 points per game (mainly playing Vs american SGs), today 20 points with 5/6 from 2 (2 dunks) , 2/6 from 3, 3 rebounds, 3 steals


----------



## italianBBlover

Gallinari 15 points (2 dunks), 2 rebounds, 1 block, 2 steals


----------



## sheefo13

italianBBlover said:


> Today Stefano Mancinelli 15 points and 12 rebounds Vs Reggio Emilia
> 
> Angelo Gigli 12 points and 4 rebounds
> 
> Bargnani 4 points and 2 blocks in 10 minutes
> 
> Da Tome 7 points and 7 rebounds in 18 minutes
> 
> Gallinari will play in few minutes (8:30pm)
> 
> To follow this Cinciarini kid in the 2nd division: he's averaging 24.4 points per game (mainly playing Vs american SGs), today 20 points with 5/6 from 2 (2 dunks) , 2/6 from 3, 3 rebounds, 3 steals



Nice game by Mancenelli!

Cinciarini... Age? Potential there? Has he entered the draft already? Style of play?


----------



## italianBBlover

sheefo13 said:


> Nice game by Mancenelli!
> 
> Cinciarini... Age? Potential there? Has he entered the draft already? Style of play?


Cinciarini ai a 22 year old SG.
He played a couple of season in the italian 2nd division (averagin around 20 ppg), while in the last 2 he's in the 2nd division, always with very good numbers, even better.

http://www.legaduebasket.it/player/?id=CIN-DAN-83&year=2005&team=146

Rome has got already the rights on him, so next year he'll for sure in A1 with Lottomatica Rome.

I dunno if he has NBa potential, but surely he can become a very good Euroleague player.


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani today 18 points, 3 dunks, 8 rebounds and 3 blocks, all in 24 (twentyfour) minutes ... money money money


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli 25 points in 24 minutes Vs Rome ..........


----------



## italianBBlover

Gallinari 20 points in 32 minutes


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli is still on fire

After the crazy performances of the last 2-3 games, right now he's playing against Armani Milan and he has already 20 points in 17 minutes (yes, seventeen minutes).

:eek8:


----------



## italianBBlover

At the end 22 points with 2/3 from 2 (1 dunk) , 6/10 from 3, 2 rebounds and 3 assist, all in 27 minutes :banana:


----------



## sheefo13

Thanks for all the info!

How is Mancinelli?


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani 20 points in 25 minutes with 5/6 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/5 from 3, 6 rebounds, 4 steals


----------



## italianBBlover

Gallinari 19 points with 3/6 from 2 (2 dunks), 3/4 from 3, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 assist 

I remind you the guy is 17y :eek8:


----------



## italianBBlover

sheefo13 said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> How is Mancinelli?


Hi Sheefo

Mancio 4 points with 2/2 from 2 (1 dunk), 0/2 from 3, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 3 assist :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening Belinelli made 16 in 16 minutes during the Euroleague game ...

The kid is averaging ~ 20 points per game in the last 5-6 games.

And he shooted from 3 range so ... 

Vs Reggio Emilia 2-4
Vs Rome 7-11
Vs Benetton 5-6
Vs Milan 6-10
Vs Bamberg 3-4

23-35

:eek8:


----------



## shookem

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani 20 points in 25 minutes with 5/6 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/5 from 3, 6 rebounds, 4 steals


How would you compare him against Bogut? In he this year's version of?


----------



## Toxicity

shookem said:


> How would you compare him against Bogut? In he this year's version of?


No, i don't think Bargnani is the 2006's version of Bogut... they're different big men.

The australian is a legit low-post player while Bargnani isn't yet. Plus Bogut is a great rebounder, better than Bargnani (although Andrea is improving lately). Both good shot-blocker. 

Bargnani is an offensive type of player who likes facing the basket. He shoots very well from outside (middle or 3p) but he can also take his man off the dribble easy. His speed and quickness are sick for a seven footer... thanks to his athletic abilities in offense he can play both SF and PF spots.

In few words, Andrea has the potential to be the next Wunder Dirk. I hope...

Well, ItalianBBlover, if you want to tell something more...


----------



## italianBBlover

Toxicity said:


> In few words, Andrea has the potential to be the next Wunder Dirk. I hope...


I can just quote this :makeadeal :greatjob:


----------



## italianBBlover

Angelo Gigli in good shape at the moment

Vs Sharks Roseto (italian league)
20 points with 5/7 from 2 (1 dunk) and 3/4 from 3, 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 4 steals

Vs Wloclawek (Uleb cup)
17 points with 4/5 from 2, 3/5 from 3, 7 rebounds, 1 block, 2 assist, 2 steals


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli 21 points in 25 points Vs Strasbourg (Euroleague) ...

The kid is in monster shape right now :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover

The Bargnani's show will never end ...

This evening 20 points (3/5 from 2 with 2 dunks, 3/5 from 3) , 8 rebouns, 2 blocks, 1 assist, 1 steal, 0 turnovers, all in 24 minutes ...............


----------



## italianBBlover

Angelo Gigli 13 points, 5 rebounds , 1 block and a monster dunk in the second half Vs Varese


----------



## shookem

italianBBlover said:


> The Bargnani's show will never end ...
> 
> This evening 20 points (3/5 from 2 with 2 dunks, 3/5 from 3) , 8 rebouns, 2 blocks, 1 assist, 1 steal, 0 turnovers, all in 24 minutes ...............


Was he going against a quality opponent? Was he guarded by a competent player?

looks like a great night, but so much about the Euro leagues confuse me and I can only ever read stuff on them, if I could watch a few games I'd probably trust euro picks a little more.


----------



## italianBBlover

shookem said:


> Was he going against a quality opponent? Was he guarded by a competent player?
> 
> looks like a great night, but so much about the Euro leagues confuse me and I can only ever read stuff on them, if I could watch a few games I'd probably trust euro picks a little more.


Yea, the opposite team is quite weak, but those kind of performances from Andrea aren't rare :clap: 

Go to see his stats


----------



## shookem

italianBBlover said:


> Yea, the opposite team is quite weak, but those kind of performances from Andrea aren't rare :clap:
> 
> Go to see his stats



Oh man, I've seen his stats, but I can put up some good numbers against crappy players...that's the thing with Euros, who are they playing against?


----------



## Toxicity

shookem said:


> Oh man, I've seen his stats, but I can put up some good numbers against crappy players...that's the thing with Euros, who are they playing against?


Well, italian league is considered the 3rd/4th strongest (the spanish one is a little bit more competitive) league in the world only after NBA and Euroleague... and it's better than NCAA... so his stats show how much Andrea is good. :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

Danilo Gallinari still on fire

Yesterday 19 points with 4/6 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/6 from 3, 5/6 f.t. , 1 rebound, 1 block, 1 steal

Remember, the guy is 17 year old and playing against dudes like Romain Sato or Brian Oliver !


----------



## italianBBlover

Jeez, guys ... I've seen few minutes ago some highlights of the last game of Danilo on Sportitalia TV ... this guys is really fabulous ... he does EVERYTHING ... fadaway jumper, trees, dunks, blocks, assist, rebounds ... woa, he looks like a young Magic :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani 16 points with 6/9 from 2 and 1/1 from 3, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 2 blocks Vs AEK Athen this evening (Euroleague).

Ah, and all in 23 minutes :angel:


----------



## italianBBlover

Look the stats of Gallinari and his birthdate ...

http://www.legaduebasket.it/player/?id=GAL-DAN-88&year=2005&team=144

By far the best 1988 kid in Europe ... a guard of 205 cm (without shoes ...)


----------



## italianBBlover

Danilo Gallinari today

16 points with 2/2 from 2 (1 dunk), 2/6 from 3, 6/6 free throws, 5 rebounds, 1 block, 7 steals, 4 assist ...

The kid is becoming monotone :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## italianBBlover

Andrea Bargnani Vs Virtus Bologna, under the eyes of Larry Bird

22 minutes
11 points
4/4 from 2 with 3 dunks
1/1 from 3
5 rebounds
3 blocks


Who was today at the game is without words ... they say that this guy is a Nowitzki with more defense and Dirk was not so strong at the age of Andrea (19).

Then he made 3 showtime dunks, above all a sick reverse dunk and one over the whole Bologna's defense ...

Those are the words of my friend Marco (a basketball expert, he was in Bologna to see the game) on the italian basketball board "_Bargnani? he's absolutely a monster; if there is an holy justice, this guy will be the #1 of the 2006 draft, because I've never seen such things, above all from a 19y kid ... fadeway 3s like nothing, an incredible 1st step for a 7 footer, blocks, great defense, amazing dunks ... 

Then this was my first time watching him "live" and wow ... I'm still shocked_"


----------



## The Mad Viking

Many thanks to italianBBlover.

I guess Danilo Gallinari is not eligible for the draft under the new rules?


----------



## shookem

it's a crime that it's so tough to see him play. I'd love to be able to watch him do his thing. sounds like a great player though.


----------



## Chef

I have seen a video of Bargnani and looks like a great player. I hope he fullfills his potential like Dirk did.


----------



## Toxicity

The Mad Viking said:


> Many thanks to italianBBlover.
> 
> I guess Danilo Gallinari is not eligible for the draft under the new rules?


Birth date: 8/8/1988. So he'll be 18 only after the next draft and probably is eligible for 2007 draft (or 2008 if the limit under new rules for international is 19)...


----------



## Toxicity

shookem said:


> it's a crime that it's so tough to see him play. I'd love to be able to watch him do his thing. sounds like a great player though.


Are you talking about Bargnani or Gallinari? For the 1st you have only to wait until next year...


----------



## crazyfan

bargnani is draftable tis yr gallinari isnt


----------



## shookem

Toxicity said:


> Are you talking about Bargnani or Gallinari? For the 1st you have only to wait until next year...


I guess Bargnani, it's just I'd like to 'scout' him and see where he ranks against other top prospects in this year's draft.


----------



## Luca

well,i see Bargnani many times(and i think that he's the best italian player).Gallinari might became a very interesting player in two years for the Draft.Belinelli is very,very good.his long range shot is awful.i saw him two months ago(about) when he played in Rome(my own town) aginst the "Lottomatica". he was the man who defeated Rome with its zone "3-2".


----------



## alex

Luca said:


> well,i see Bargnani many times(and i think that he's the best italian player).Gallinari might became a very interesting player in two years for the Draft.Belinelli is very,very good.his long range shot is awful.i saw him two months ago(about) when he played in Rome(my own town) aginst the "Lottomatica". he was the man who defeated Rome with its zone "3-2".


Luca, we both know that Belinelli has a terrific outside shot, I think you meant "awefully good". That and his intellegence are his best attributes. Anyhow, benvenuto, spero che rimarai. Se ti serve un aiuto coll'Inglese, non esitare, chiedimi.


----------



## LegoHat

Bargnani had his best game so far in the Euroleague today: 20 pts, 5 rebs, 1 ast, 4 stls, 2 blks in 32 minutes. Not too shabby...

<A href="http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido05.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=9&partido=98" target="_blank">Boxscore</A>


----------



## Luca

i have for you a Bargnani's video of a recent match he scored 11 points with the 100% field goal

http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd5/94287/Bargnani.avi

to download this video just clik on the link


----------



## italianBBlover

Nice video :banana:


----------



## rainman

i dont know if this has been brought up but how would you guys classify the level of play in the euroleague; college,cba,nba lottery teams etc.......


----------



## Luca

rainman said:


> i dont know if this has been brought up but how would you guys classify the level of play in the euroleague; college,cba,nba lottery teams etc.......


well in Euroleague play teams like Maccabi,Barcellona etc...for example The Maccabi tel defeated Toronto this summer...the livel?well it's less good than than the Nba,but maybe it could be more or less the same of Ncaa


----------



## Toxicity

Luca said:


> well in Euroleague play teams like Maccabi,Barcellona etc...for example The Maccabi tel defeated Toronto this summer...the livel?well it's less good than than the Nba,but maybe it could be more or less the same of Ncaa


Euroleague is better than NCAA. There play professional players and there's more toughness.


----------



## Luca

yes maybe you're right :biggrin:


----------



## italianBBlover

Luigi DaTome Vs Panathinaikos Athen in Euroleague

20 minutes
17 points (3/4 from 2, 3/4 from 3)
8 rebounds
1 assist


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani today

24 minutes
19 points
6-9 from 2 (3 dunks)
1-4 from 3
9 rebounds
3 steals
1 turnover
1 block 

:cheers: 

Belinelli 15 points

Mancinelli 9 points, 7 rebounds, 1 block


----------



## italianBBlover

I didn't see the game, but from what I understood he played some minutes at SF and he made one of his dunks beating with his first step the smaller defender on the 3point line.

Few minutes later he made a one-hand slam jumping from the free-throw line.


----------



## Toxicity

Andrea Bargnani today in Euroleague: 17 points (6/10 FG, 4/6 3p), 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block in 30'.

As usually he's been the clutch player for Benetton hitting 2 big treys with less than 2' to go! :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

I watched some minutes of the game ... his shooting release would be excellent even for a SG ... but he's a 7 footer ... 

And what about the facial slam on Tanoka Beard ? 

GREAT


----------



## Luca

Bargnani against AEK Athen:
23 minutes,14 points(5/8) 7 rebounds 1 assit 1 block

Belinelli: 16 points 2 rebounds 1 assist 5 steals in 33 minutes


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli scored 22 points yesterday ...

In the last 4 italian league games

15 points
20 points
13 points
22 points


----------



## butr

italianBBlover said:


> Belinelli scored 22 points yesterday ...
> 
> In the last 4 italian league games
> 
> 15 points
> 20 points
> 13 points
> 22 points


IBBL:

Rate the chances that the top prospects ACTUALLY declare for the 2006 Draft. Use percentages, EG

Bargnani = 90% (Very good chance he will declare)

Thanks


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening in Euroleague 


Bargnani 19 points with 7/8 from 2, 1/4 from 3, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks 
Belinelli 15 points with 3/4 from 2 and 3/8 from 3, 4 steals, 2 rebounds, 2 assist


----------



## italianBBlover

blowuptheraptors said:


> IBBL:
> 
> Rate the chances that the top prospects ACTUALLY declare for the 2006 Draft. Use percentages, EG
> 
> Bargnani = 90% (Very good chance he will declare)
> 
> Thanks



Bargnani 95%
Belinelliu 80%


----------



## zagsfan20

italianBBlover said:


> This evening in Euroleague
> 
> 
> Bargnani 19 points with 7/8 from 2, 1/4 from 3, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks
> Belinelli 15 points with 3/4 from 2 and 3/8 from 3, 4 steals, 2 rebounds, 2 assist


How many minutes did they play?


----------



## Toxicity

zagsfan20 said:


> How many minutes did they play?


Bargnani 27'
Belinelli 29'

Anyway my friend iBBl, i think chances that Belinelli declares for draft are below 80%... in fact lately he said he doesn't think about the NBA but wants to win something playing for Climamio Bologna... 

For Bargnani the situation is different and 95% is a realistic percentage.


----------



## italianBBlover

Toxicity said:


> Anyway my friend iBBl, i think chances that Belinelli declares for draft are below 80%... in fact lately he said he doesn't think about the NBA but wants to win something playing for Climamio Bologna...


Yea, I thought about that too.

60-65% is more realistic, another year here in Italy is probable.

BTW I heard sometimes heard him talking about NBA and he didn't seem so "NBA-repulsive" ... we'll see.

Then, you know, Andrea say that he doesn't think about NBA too :raised_ey :laugh: :wink:


----------



## italianBBlover

Today on NBA TV, during "basketball international" there will be a special about Bargnani and Belinelli.


----------



## juanjo

From Italy i like Bulleri, Galanda and Chiacig. Basile isn´t playing good for barcellona, dunno why. He was great in italy. I want to mention some new spanish players, like fran vázquez that has been elected by the wizards. I think he´s very good. And Berni rodriguez, carlos cabezas are both playing very good for grenada. Thanks.


----------



## Luca

juanjo said:


> From Italy i like Bulleri, Galanda and Chiacig. Basile isn´t playing good for barcellona, dunno why. He was great in italy. I want to mention some new spanish players, like fran vázquez that has been elected by the wizards. I think he´s very good. And Berni rodriguez, carlos cabezas are both playing very good for grenada. Thanks.


galanda is a good player but this year he is playing very bad.Chiacig is not so good now and he usually joins italian taem only for a reason:we have not other good centers...bulleri is spending a hard time.if basile finds the right way he will be an important player and u will need him


----------



## Luca

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BWZ here all statistics of Bargnani about his performarces in the euroleague


http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BCN here all about Belinelli


----------



## juanjo

Luca said:


> galanda is a good player but this year he is playing very bad.Chiacig is not so good now and he usually joins italian taem only for a reason:we have not other good centers...bulleri is spending a hard time.if basile finds the right way he will be an important player and u will need him


Well you have marconato and Gregor ****a from the Italian-barcelona team. I think italy was great when you won the gold against us for the euro nation cup. Basile is letting us down, as it seems he isn´t getting acostoumed to the spanish basketball. He´s playing with a lot of ups and downs. What do you think about Spain?. Pau deserves to be an all star, i think we have a lot of quality right now in our league, and we can challenge anyone, but italy always gives us a hard time. It is always close when we play to italy, even when as it is suposed we are better cause we have gasol, garbajosa and navarro. Well Bulleri is like the italian navarro, he is awesome. That guy called Fran vásquez, dunno if you have seen him playing for akasvayu or for our national team, is very good. He´s a quality center, maybe italy needs a fran vázquez . Chiacig has always liked me, i don´t know how is he playing at the moment, but i think he´s a quality center.


----------



## italianBBlover

The DaTome kid is literally destroing Air Avellino: in 12 minutes 17 points, 6 rebounds and 2 steals ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Jeez ... at the end 27 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assist, all in 23 minutes ...

Great Luigi DaTome (1987 ...)


----------



## italianBBlover

Pretty good game by Angelo Gigli too: in 27 minutes 17 points (4 dunks) and 8 rebounds against Naples


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening in Euroleague Top16 Andrea started at center against Efes Istanbul scoring 16 points, 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block


----------



## rainman

italianBBlover said:


> This evening in Euroleague Top16 Andrea started at center against Efes Istanbul scoring 16 points, 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block


some sites tend to think splitter is better at this point over bargnani,you agree with that and what about longterm.


----------



## Toxicity

rainman said:


> some sites tend to think splitter is better at this point over bargnani,you agree with that and what about longterm.


Right now Splitter is not better but probably he's more consistent while Andrea sometimes fails to produce (also because of his PT or fouls)...

In longterm i'd say Bargnani is better (potential is higher).

Anyway Splitter is a great prospect too and it's difficult to predict who will arrive higher.


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani today

Minutes 25
Points 14
4/6 from 2 (2 dunks)
2/5 from 3
6 rebounds
2 blocks


----------



## rainman

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani today
> 
> Minutes 25
> Points 14
> 4/6 from 2 (2 dunks)
> 2/5 from 3
> 
> 
> 6 rebounds
> 2 blocks


hard for us stateside to get a feel for what those numbers mean, what would he be putting up if he were a sophomore at duke or unc, any prediction.


----------



## MagnusPinus

rainman said:


> hard for us stateside to get a feel for what those numbers mean, what would he be putting up if he were a sophomore at duke or unc, any prediction.


I don't know about that,because there could be several factors.. but I'm sure that he plays on a higher level than the Ncaa..No doubt about it.. and he is not even that involved offensively in the Treviso's game that is monopolized by Drew Nicholas..


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening in Euroleague Top16 against Panathinaikos Athen 

Andrea Bargnani
30 minutes
20 points
4-6 from 2
2-3 from 3
6 rebounds
4 steals
2 turnovers
2 assist
6 drawed fouls
1 block


The next Skita is playing well in the garbage time ...


----------



## italianBBlover

I was watching the top10 actions of last sunday (italian league), when at the 3rt place I saw the one-hand-slam of Bargnani during TrevisoVsTeramo ... Jeez ! what a sick dunk ! he went up over the Teramo's defenders with his elbow till the rim ...

I must find the video ...


----------



## Toxicity

Bargnani tonight against Lottomatica Roma

29 minutes
13 points
1-5 from 2
2-5 from 3
5-6 from FT
11 rebounds (4 OR)
4 steals
1 block
8 fouls drawn
23 index rating

Bad day at shooting for three quarters, then a very good last quarter to help Benetton's come back... 

Play of the day: amazing 3p basket from the dribble at 1 minute to go... like a guard, better than a guard! :eek8:


----------



## Luca

Toxicity said:


> Bargnani tonight against Lottomatica Roma
> 
> 29 minutes
> 13 points
> 1-5 from 2
> 2-5 from 3
> 5-6 from FT
> 11 rebounds (4 OR)
> 4 steals
> 1 block
> 8 fouls drawn
> 23 index rating
> 
> Bad day at shooting for three quarters, then a very good last quarter to help Benetton's come back...
> 
> Play of the day: amazing 3p basket from the dribble at 1 minute to go... like a guard, better than a guard! :eek8:


yesterday evening i was at the arena and i saw the entire match...it' was not easy for him play against about 8.000 people,especially yesterday because it was his town(he was born in Rome).i want to underline the Ft%...he threw 3/4 when there were only 3 minutes(or less) to play at the end of the game.his last shot was INCREDIBLE.for his speed i thought he was RIP Hamilton..amazing

yesterday for the score of the game was very important the performance of David Hawkins(22points 6 Re 6 St and 1 assist) you should take more informations about him..he might play in the NBA next year...


----------



## alex

I was at the Treviso-Roma game with Luca, and I am impressed. Bargnani moves like a guard, he has INCREDIBLE footspeed for a sevenfooter, his release is AMAZINGLY fast and fluid. He's the real deal, a seven foot plus (with shoes on) small forward with legitimate forward athleticism. He only weighs about 234 pounds, and he needs work some on his upper body, but from what I saw, his leg strength is pretty much set.

His moving three pointer off the dribble that he hit at the end of the game. . . WOW!!!


----------



## italianBBlover

The 2 other italian "golden boys" shined today during Fortitudo Bologna Vs Naples

Marco Belinelli
37 minutes
27 points
6-10 from 2
3-7 from 3
5 rebounds
0 turnovers
5 steals
5 assist 

Steano Mancinelli
32 minute
26 points
8-10 from 2
3-6 from 3
9 rebounds
2 turnovers
3 steals
2 assist









Fortitudo.it


----------



## italianBBlover

One of the few "no game" for Bargnani, this evening in Euroleague.

12 minutes
0/1 from 2
0/2 from 3
2 rebounds
3 fouls

Well, at 20y you can't expect to post every holy game a 20/10 :angel: 

Go Andrea !


----------



## rebelsun

italianBBlover said:


> One of the few "no game" for Bargnani, this evening in Euroleague.
> 
> 12 minutes
> 0/1 from 2
> 0/2 from 3
> 2 rebounds
> 3 fouls
> 
> Well, at 20y you can't expect to post every holy game a 20/10 :angel:
> 
> Go Andrea !


Not a good showing, but he only played 12 minutes. They need to give him more time than that.


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> One of the few "no game" for Bargnani, this evening in Euroleague.
> 
> 12 minutes
> 0/1 from 2
> 0/2 from 3
> 2 rebounds
> 3 fouls
> 
> Well, at 20y you can't expect to post every holy game a 20/10 :angel:
> 
> Go Andrea !


Bad day for Bargnani, it can happen. Anyway 12 minutes aren't enough... and refs call a foul on every defensive move by Andrea! :nonono:


----------



## italianBBlover

Yesterday evening Belinelli scored 17 points Vs Maccabi TelAviv


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna

29 minutes
18 points
6-7 from 2 (2 dunks)
1-3 from 3
11 rebounds
3 blocks
7 fouls drawn
Rating 31

C'mon ....


----------



## italianBBlover

Nice game by Angelo Gigli too

35 minutes
16 points
5-10 from 2 (3 dunks)
2-4 from 3
7 rebounds
2 blocks
4 assist
2 steals
0 turnovers


Marco Belinelli 12 points with 2-5 from 2 (1 dunk), 2-5 from 3, 5 steals and 4 assist


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna
> 
> 29 minutes
> 18 points
> 6-7 from 2 (2 dunks)
> 1-3 from 3
> 11 rebounds
> 3 blocks
> 7 fouls drawn
> Rating 31
> 
> C'mon ....


He ruled the game both in offense and difense like i've never seen before... wow! :clap:


----------



## Toxicity

Another clip showing Bargnani ability to take (and hit!) a shot from outside even if guarded:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/b6tknw 

:clap:


----------



## Toxicity

Other 2 highlight clips by Andrea:

Bargnani offensive rebound (one week ago)
http://rapidshare.de/files/16239359/Andrea_Bargnani_offensive_rebound.avi.html

Bargnani reverse dunk (last year)
http://rapidshare.de/files/16240200/Andrea_Bargnani_Reverse_Dunk___Foul.avi.html

Enjoy! :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover

:banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani Vs Roseto Sharks

23 minutes
9 points
3-7 from 2 (1 dunk)
1-2 from 3
4 rebounds
3 blocks
3 steals
0 turnovers


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli 18 points (5-10 from 3)
Gigli 13 points, 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 4 steals


----------



## redz

shouldn't this be in the international basketball forum?


----------



## chifaninca

Keep it in the Draft forum. Once March Madness is over, we're gonna start hearing more about the Euro's.


----------



## italianBBlover

redz said:


> shouldn't this be in the international basketball forum?


Why ? this thread is where the italians can post scores and comments about the young italians with draft and NBA chances (Bargnani, Belinelli, Mancinelli, Gigli, Gallinari, DaTome etc)


----------



## Toxicity

After the poor performance by Aldridge against LSU, i can say Bargnani is (and will be) definitely better than LaMarcus... only T-Thomas and Noah can keep Andrea away from 1st pick overall.


----------



## shookem

Hey Italians,

How much does Andrea weigh?

Some sites have him listed at 225 lbs, while others have him listed at 240 lbs. Which one is closer?


----------



## rainman

shookem said:


> Hey Italians,
> 
> How much does Andrea weigh?
> 
> Some sites have him listed at 225 lbs, while others have him listed at 240 lbs. Which one is closer?


will really surprise me if he doesnt go to the bulls with that pick they got from the knicks. i dont think bringing in thomas or aldridge with tyson there would make much sense.


----------



## Toxicity

shookem said:


> Hey Italians,
> 
> How much does Andrea weigh?
> 
> Some sites have him listed at 225 lbs, while others have him listed at 240 lbs. Which one is closer?


About 235-240 lbs. He said this in an interview sometimes ago...


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani one hand slam
http://195.56.77.208/other/video/5-10649-dsl.wmv

Mancinelli reverse
http://195.56.77.208/other/video/2-10649-dsl.wmv


Source www.legabasket.it , from now with the Top5 actions of the weeks !


----------



## Luca

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani one hand slam
> http://195.56.77.208/other/video/5-10649-dsl.wmv
> 
> Mancinelli reverse
> http://195.56.77.208/other/video/2-10649-dsl.wmv
> 
> 
> Source www.legabasket.it , from now with the Top5 actions of the weeks !


oh ****...i was going to post the same :biggrin: 


look at the #1 

MC Pherson is irresistible!


----------



## italianBBlover

Yea, Mc Pherson is crazy :biggrin: 

what an action :banana:


----------



## Toxicity

Bargnani tonight against Panathinaikos:

8 points (3/9 FG; 2/2 FT)
9 rebounds (4 OR)
2 assists
1 block
1 turnover
29 minutes

Not flashy as usually on offense but a solid game by Andrea in front of a 18,000 people Arena.


----------



## shookem

I've tried to follow this thread pretty closely, but what is Andrea's inside game like? Can he be effective playing with his back to the basket in the NBA?


----------



## Toxicity

Another Bargnani clip (nice move):

http://195.56.77.209/top5/4-10650-dsl.wmv 

:clap:


----------



## rainman

anyone in here old enough to remember tom chambers.


----------



## cpawfan

rainman said:


> anyone in here old enough to remember tom chambers.


Yes and why do you want to compare Bargnani to him?


----------



## rainman

cpawfan said:


> Yes and why do you want to compare Bargnani to him?



havent seen really anything of bargnani except some of these grainy clips but when i see a 6-10 so called power forward that wants to play facing the basket i think of a tom chambers. by the way it was meant as a compliment, chambers had a very nice if not spectacular nba career.


----------



## Toxicity

Tom Chambers didn't shoot the 3 and didn't block... and, if i remember well, he was a not good rebounder... Tom was great but Bargnani isn't the same type of player.


----------



## rainman

Toxicity said:


> Tom Chambers didn't shoot the 3 and didn't block... and, if i remember well, he was a not good rebounder... Tom was great but Bargnani isn't the same type of player.


you trying to say bargnani is a good rebounder and shotblocker. i'm not disagreeing here just trying to get a feel for what the kid can do. heck i hope for the sake of the league he's the next dirk nowitzki.


----------



## cpawfan

Toxicity said:


> Tom Chambers didn't shoot the 3 and didn't block... and, if i remember well, he was a not good rebounder... Tom was great but Bargnani isn't the same type of player.


I didn't see it as a knock as he was a guy that could flat out score. However, I hadn't heard that comparison before, so I was curious about your reasoning.


----------



## Toxicity

rainman said:


> you trying to say bargnani is a good rebounder and shotblocker. i'm not disagreeing here just trying to get a feel for what the kid can do. heck i hope for the sake of the league he's the next dirk nowitzki.


Well, good shot-blocker for sure (he's 1st overall shots blocked in Italy) because he shows nice timing and istinct. And he's improving lately in rebounding even if he's not enough consistent sometimes (but i see Andrea better than Tom in NBA if gain enough strenght). 

The comparison is not totally appropriate because Tom could shoot from outside but he didn't seem a perimeter player in that while Bargnani looks like a legit SF thank to his speed release and fluidity. Andrea could become a nice 3p shooter even at NBA level imo. Moreover he has a 1st step that Tom could only dream of (from what i remember)...

Beyond this, the career of Chambers was very nice and Bargnani has to work hard to reach that production.


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli 18 points in the Bologna's hot city derby

Bargnani 19 points and 5 rebounds, including the last clutch 7 points (3 pointer + layup + 2 free throws) for the Treviso's win !


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening

Bargnani 
27 minutes
11 points (3 dunks)
10 rebounds
3 steals
3 blocks

Mancinelli
23 minutes
15 points (3 dunks)
4 rebounds
1 block


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani today
28 minutes
22 points
6 rebounds


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli 13 points
DaTome 14 points and 3 rebounds in just 13 minutes !


----------



## Luca

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani today
> 28 minutes
> 22 points
> 6 rebounds


 1 steal 1 assist and 2 TO


----------



## italianBBlover

http://www.euroleague.net/finalfour06/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=23&id=901


----------



## Toxicity

A little mix by me on Andrea:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wqri60

:cheers:


----------



## rainman

Toxicity said:


> A little mix by me on Andrea:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/wqri60
> 
> :cheers:


nice work, now i know why we keep you around here. i think what got my attention is the inside/outside game and his play on the defensive end. nba scouts are going to have a hard time finding anyone better than this guy in this draft from the looks of things.


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening

Bargnani
29 minutes
18 points
8 rebounds
2 steals
1 block
2 assist

Belinelli
19 minutes
15 points
1 assist

Mancinelli
23 minutes
12 points
4 rebounds
3 steals


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening

Bargnani
21 minutes
15 points
4-6 from 2 (1 dunk)
2-4 from 3
3 rebounds
2 steals
3 assist

Belinelli
31 minutes
28 points
3-3 from 2
6-9 from 3
2 rebounds
3 steals
4 assist

Mancinelli
24 minutes
12 points
5-5 from 2 (1 dunk)
0-1 from 3
3 steals
2 assist

Gigli
35 minutes
11 points
4-4 from 2 (2 dunks)
1-2 from 3
4 rebounds
4 blocks


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani this evening

27 minutes
14 points
5-9 from 2 (3 dunks)
0-2 from 3
4 rebounds
*6* steals
1 turnover
5 fouls drawn

Good game with the usual 2-3 NBA-like highlights, say the recaps of the game ...


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Good game with the usual 2-3 NBA-like highlights, say the recaps of the game ...


Yeah, i was impressed especially by one play in the 2nd half: 

Bargnani steals the ball in difense, runs a fast-break while guarded by a defender, when he's near the FT line dribbles behind the back and then dunks on his opponent getting also a foul... that's amazing for a 7-foot!!! :eek8:


----------



## italianBBlover

I can't wait for the Top5 action videos on the A1 league website :banana:


----------



## Team Mao

For Toxicity and ItalianBBlover:

Are you guys projecting Bargnani to play strictly the 3 in the NBA or do you think he could possibly be a 3,4,5 type of guy. It seems with the big, fat motionless centre going the way of the dodo bird, guys like Bargnani should be able to possibly put in 10 mpg at centre while also playing other positions. What's your take on what he can do in the league?


----------



## italianBBlover

Hi TeamMao

Personnaly I think that Bargnani is a 4 in NBA, with chances for lot of minutes at the 3.

He's able to play the 5 in small ball moments, as he does here in Italy too.

Obviously it depends also on which team he will play.

Gretz


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Hi TeamMao
> 
> Personnaly I think that Bargnani is a 4 in NBA, with chances for lot of minutes at the 3.
> 
> He's able to play the 5 in small ball moments, as he does here in Italy too.
> 
> Obviously it depends also on which team he will play.
> 
> Gretz


I agree. Plus i'd say if Dirk can play SF or C for some minutes then also Andrea could... but he needs to increase his strenght a lot if doesn't want to be pushed around and build a decent low post game. 

Anyway he'll probably be a pure PF with much facing the basket game...


----------



## italianBBlover

After the "MVP under22" award of the Euroleague 2005-2006, today Bargnani won the italian A1 league's "version" of the prize.

Congrats Andrea :cheers:


----------



## italianBBlover

:banana: 

http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10657-dsl.wmv

http://195.56.77.208/top5video/


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> :banana:
> 
> http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10657-dsl.wmv
> 
> http://195.56.77.208/top5video/


It was a cross-over instead of a dribble behind the back (i was wrong) but still an amazing play by a 7-foot... :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover

Italian A1 league play off

Quarter of Final - Game 1

Benetton Treviso Vs Armani Milan (Clash of the clothes :biggrin: )

83-76

Andrea Bargnani

28 minutes
20 points
1-2 from 2
2-4 from 3
12-14 free throws
5 rebounds
1 block
2 steals
10 fouls drawn

:angel:


----------



## Toxicity

Another new mix on Andrea Bargnani by me:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ety7ka
Runtime: 3'24"
Dimension: 18 MB 

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## italianBBlover

Toxicity said:


> Another new mix on Andrea Bargnani by me:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ety7ka
> Runtime: 3'24"
> Dimension: 18 MB
> 
> Enjoy! :cheers:


Jeez, look the dunk at 0:40 and the shot at 1:25 ... and that Dirk-like shot at 2:58 ...

Great Job, Toxi :clap:


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Jeez, look the dunk at 0:40 and the shot at 1:25 ... and that Dirk-like shot at 2:58 ...
> 
> Great Job, Toxi :clap:


Thanks amico! :cheers:


----------



## LegoHat

Thanks for the video Toxicity, excellent stuff! :clap: 

I want Bargnani on the Bulls, period.


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani yesterday in game 2 (Treviso-Milan 77-70)

29 minutes
9 points
1-3 from 2
1-4 from 3
4-4 free th.
8 rebounds
1 block
4 turnovers
2 steals
6 fouls drawn

Quiet game for Andrea (the "man of the game" was Drew Nicholas with 26 points on 9/16 shooting)


----------



## italianBBlover

Bargnani this evening against Armani Milan at Milan's Forum (game 3 quarter of final)

25 minutes
15 points
3-4 from 2
2-2 from 3
7 rebounds
3 turnovers
3 steals
5 fouls made
8 fouls drawn


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 4 at Palaverde arena of Treviso

Benetton Treviso Vs Armani Milan 81-66

Bargnani
31 minutes
15 points
3-5 from 2
1-5 from 3
6-6 free th.
5 rebounds
3 blocks
3 assist
7 fouls drawn


----------



## italianBBlover

Now the semifinal serie is Treviso Vs Rome

The big and noisy Lottomatica arena of Rome is going to be another key "test bench" for the Magician.


----------



## italianBBlover

Some Andrea's pics of the serie against Armani Milan (#11)





























(photo Claudio Dega)


----------



## Toxicity

*Semifinals - Game 1*
Benetton 85 - Lottomatica 77

Andrea Bargnani

13 points (5/11 FG - 3/5 3p)
8 rebounds (3 Or)
1 block
1 assist
30 minutes


----------



## italianBBlover

*cough cough*

http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10664-dsl.wmv


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening Vs Rome in game3

AB
24 minutes
10 points
2-5 from 2
2-4 from 3
5 rebounds
3 blocks


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> This evening Vs Rome in game3
> 
> AB
> 24 minutes
> 10 points
> 2-5 from 2
> 2-4 from 3
> 5 rebounds
> 3 blocks


Good game (considering he woke up with fever), plus he was decisive with 7 straight points in the last 5 minutes of the game. :clap: 

p.s.= among others, Leon Rose (LBJ, The Answer, etc Agent) attended the game: he's the new american agent representing Andrea!


----------



## laso

italianBBlover said:


> *cough cough*
> 
> http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10664-dsl.wmv


Wow! How many centers or power forwards currently in the league can do that?


----------



## italianBBlover

This evening Belinelli and Mancinelli were on fire against Naples

Mancinelli
28 minutes
13 points
6-8 from 2 (4 dunks)
0-3 from 3
4 rebounds
2 steals
2 assist

Belinelli
29 minutes
23 points
4-5 from 2 (2 dunks with a 360°)
5-13 from 3
2 rebounds
3 steals
3 assist


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli has singlehandly destroyed Naples in game 5 of the semifinal... 


30 minutes
34 points
3-4 from 2
8-14 from 3
4-4 free throws
3 assist

Jeez ...

On the stands of the Land Rover arena was *Peja Stojakovic*, and about Belinelli he said "_seen him live, I didn't think he was so phenomenal_".


----------



## alex

italianBBlover said:


> Belinelli has singlehandly destroyed Naples in game 5 of the semifinal...
> 
> 
> 30 minutes
> 34 points
> 3-4 from 2
> 8-14 from 3
> 4-4 free throws
> 3 assist
> 
> Jeez ...
> 
> On the stands of the Land Rover arena was *Peja Stojakovic*, and about Belinelli he said "_seen him live, I didn't think he was so phenomenal_".



I agree, Belinelli is severely underhyped. He's a bigger, more athletic, younger, and much better JJ Redick. His "feel for the game" is phenomenal. If he were American, he'd be a Sophomore, and I bet he woulda been at the very least, among the top three-five scorers in the country. He'll make an excellent starting NBA shooting (or combo guard) guard in three-four seasons.

e mannaggia a voi teroni settentrionali pe avé sconfitto a virtus!!! :biggrin:


----------



## italianBBlover

:raised_ey 

http://195.56.77.209/top5/1-10666-dsl.wmv

http://195.56.77.209/top5/4-10666-dsl.wmv


----------



## italianBBlover

Belinelli and Bargnani are the "frontman" of the two teams for the Final

http://www.legabasket.it/


----------



## rebelsun

Nice vids. Is it just me or does Belinelli look like an anorexic Sly Stallone?


----------



## italianBBlover

RebelSun said:


> Nice vids. Is it just me or does Belinelli look like an anorexic Sly Stallone?


Ehehe, yea ... I know that ... he looks like Sly in face, above all the eyes


----------



## MightyReds2020

Any updates on Angelo Gigli? I have his right in a sim league and am wondering if I should keep that right or even bring him over. Thanks in advance for any updates.


----------



## italianBBlover

MightyReds2020 said:


> Any updates on Angelo Gigli? I have his right in a sim league and am wondering if I should keep that right or even bring him over. Thanks in advance for any updates.


He had a good season, even if he suffered of some injuries ... he'll be at Japan2006 with the italian NT and the next season he'll play probably for Rome.


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 2 

Treviso-Bologna 88-82

Bargnani

32 minutes
17 points
7 rebounds
3 steals
0 turnovers
5 fouls drawn
6 blocks


----------



## rainman

italianBBlover said:


> Game 2
> 
> Treviso-Bologna 88-82
> 
> Bargnani
> 
> 32 minutes
> 17 points
> 7 rebounds
> 3 steals
> 0 turnovers
> 5 fouls drawn
> 6 blocks


put in perspective what this sort of effort means, i think a lot of people here in the states think it's like playing against rutgers.


----------



## ludovico

italianBBlover said:


> Game 2
> 
> Treviso-Bologna 88-82
> 
> Bargnani
> 
> 32 minutes
> 17 points
> 7 rebounds
> 3 steals
> 0 turnovers
> 5 fouls drawn
> 6 blocks


Another outstanding performance by AB: 7 boards, 6 (SIX) blocks, 5/9 from the field, 6/6 from the FT line.

If someone in NCAA was going to put up huge numbers like these for all season - and Andrea is doing that in a defensive-minded team that doesn't play for him at all - he would have been considered a consensus number one pick.
Anyway.. Bargnani, Ammo and Rudy Gay (maybe also TT, but I'm not sure) are defintely going to be the brightest stars of this apparently poor draft.


----------

